#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  MNIT Jaipur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

MNIT Jaipur Year of Establishment:* 1963.

*MNIT Jaipur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*MNIT Jaipur Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.

* 
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Architecture*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
889
2181

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
3482
5585

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
8503
16936

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
7695
13383.1

Open Rank
Other State
726
1350

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
23538
23538

OBC Rank
Other State
1898
3023

SC Rank
Other State
2616
6523

ST Rank
Other State
1926
9967

*Chemical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
5321
10388

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
221947
221947

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
13453
17959

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
40755
65587

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
24017
74539

Open Rank
Other State
7480
11078

OBC Rank
Other State
12187
20757

SC Rank
Other State
66118
78777

SC (PwD) Rank
Other State
664827
664827

ST Rank
Other State
132668
147884

*Civil Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
5187
8048

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
169426
169426

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
8321
11306

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
191986
191986

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
17958
39366

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
19841
22483

Open Rank
Other State
7257
8785

OBC Rank
Other State
11597
13972

SC Rank
Other State
44486
58137

ST Rank
Other State
43348
71151

ST (PwD) Rank
Other State
343846
343846

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
837
2536

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
12699
12699

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
4095
6364

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
10665
33706

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
5089
57478

Open Rank
Other State
302
2405

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
36493.1
36493.1

OBC Rank
Other State
3673
6543

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State
99127
99127

SC Rank
Other State
10797
42269

ST Rank
Other State
34819
67383

*Electrical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
1662
5594

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
7017
8580

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
146329
146329

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
17551
32017

SC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
462384
462384

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
22587
28193

Open Rank
Other State
4832.1
6417

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
130032
130032

OBC Rank
Other State
7805
10440

SC Rank
Other State
47613
52965

ST Rank
Other State
26211
84909

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
3024
5671

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
46864
46864

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
8389
9916

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
33004
42556

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
23364
55365

Open Rank
Other State
2871
4791

OBC Rank
Other State
5875
10092

OBC (PwD) Rank
Other State
99952
99952

SC Rank
Other State
40245
48548

ST Rank
Other State
81527
83778

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
1362
5066

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
5636
8183

OBC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
198260
198260

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
26442
37135

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
34926
42069

Open Rank
Other State
1779
5258

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
87945
87945

OBC Rank
Other State
7108
9471

SC Rank
Other State
19400
39425

SC (PwD) Rank
Other State
617155
617155

ST Rank
Other State
64057
77972

*Mechanical Engineering*

Open Rank
Home State Candidate
11654
16561

Open (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
209353
209353

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
19101
24909

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
65739
88868

SC (PwD) Rank
Home State Candidate
497769
497769

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
118939
130337

Open Rank
Other State
5308
16600

Open (PwD) Rank
Other State
207121
207121

OBC Rank
Other State
22971
28974

SC Rank
Other State
80022
103399

ST Rank
Other State
169026
178239



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments.*

*MNIT Jaipur Branches In Engineering:*

Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringStructural Engineering

*FEE STRUCTURE:
*
*INSTITUTE FEE In Indian Rupee*
*S. No.*
*Head of Fees*
*Odd Semesters*
*Even Semesters*

*GeneralStudents*
*SC/ST Students*
*GeneralStudents*
*SC/ST Students*

*A. Admission/Tuition Fees*

1.
Admission Processing Fee
1000
1000
1000
1000

2.
Tuition Fee
35000

35000



*Total (A)*
*36000*
*1000*
*36000*
*1000*

*B. Institute Fees* (Common for all students)





3.
Development
4500
4500
4500
4500

4.
Library & Book Bank
1500
1500
1500
1500

5.
Computer/Internet
1800
1800
1800
1800

6.
Sports & Creative Arts Society
1800
1800
1800
1800

7.
Students Welfare
500
500
500
500

8.
Industrial Training & Placement
1500
1500
1500
1500

9.
Examination
500
500
500
500


*Total (B)*
*12100*
*12100*
*12100*
*12100*

*C. Group Insurance*





10.
Insurance Fees (Annual)
400
400
**
**

*Total (C)*
*400*
*400*
**
**

*Total (A+B+C)*
*48500*
*13500*
*48100*
*13100*

*D. One Time Payment at Admission*





11.
Institute Caution Money (refundable) (for All)
10000
10000



12.
Alumni Association Membership Fees (one time) (life membership)
1500
1500



13.
Identity Card Charges
₹100
₹100



*Total (D)*
*11600*
*11600*
**
**

*Total (A+B+C+D)*
*60100*
*25100*
*48100*
*13100*


*HOSTEL FEE*
*S. No.*
*Head of Fees*
*Odd Semesters*
*Even Semesters*

*GeneralStudents*
*SC/ST Students*
*GeneralStudents*
*SC/ST Students*

*A. Hostel Fees*





1.
Room Rent
3500
3500
3500
3500

2.
Light & Water Charges
5000
5000
5000
5000

*Total (A)*
*8500*
*8500*
*8500*
*8500*

*B. Hostel Caution Money & Mess Advance (for Hostellers)*



1.
Hostel Caution Money (one time refundable)
10000
10000



2.
Mess Advance per semester & adjusted in the Mess Bill at actual
12000
12000
12000
12000

*Total (B)*
*22000*
*22000*
*12000*
*12000*

*Total (A+B)*
*30500*
*30500*
*20500*
*20500*


*

PLACEMENTS* :

*Placement Statistics*
*S.No.*
*Company Name*
*Package Offered (in LPA)*

1.
KRIBHCO [Off-Campus]
8

2.
WAPCOS
8

3.
BAJAJ AUTO
7.1

4.
ADOBE SYSTEMS
15.7

5.
DE SHAW
18.4

6.
Future First
8.7

7.
ZS Associates
7

8.
MAQ Software
7

9.
ARM
9.6

10.
KRONOS
6.75

11.
Applied Materials
8.89  9.44

12.
Wooqer
7.27

13.
Netapp
8.25

14.
Amazon
19

15.
Mahindra & Mahindra
5.3

16.
Mu-Sigma
18 lakhs over 3 years

17.
CAIRN INDIA
8.5

18.
C-DOT
8.44

19.
Verizon
5.5

20.
Infoedge
6.1

21.
Samsung R&D
7.75

22.
Fiserv
7.28

23.
Samsung Engineering Labs
7.18

24.
S&P Capital IQ
7.45-8.2

25.
ITW Signode
4.75 + Perks

26.
SONY INDIA SOFTWARE
4.25

27.
SAP Labs
7

28.
Nagarro Software
5

29.
Drishti Soft
8

30.
Wooqer
20K p.m. + accommodation

31.
Hero MotoCorp Ltd.
6

32.
Samsung Engineering
4.5

33.
Reliance Industries Limited
6

34.
Oracle Financial Services Software
5 + Bonus

35.
Amdocs
4.2

36.
ABB
4.5

37.
Polaris Financial Technology
4.5

38.
Analytics Quotient
4.5

39.
JCB
6.37

40.
Saint Gobain
5.5

41.
JSW Steel limited
3.75

42.
Raymond Engineering
4 + Perks

43.
Rancore
5

44.
FIAT India Automotive Limited
4

45.
Newgen Software Technologies
5.5

46.
Trident Group
9.2

47.
TATA Power-DDL
4.25 + Perks

48.
Compro Technologies
4.5

49.
Misys Software Solutions
5.22

50.
TAFE
3.75

51.
Yashi Consulting
4

52.
Sapient
4.5

53.
Binani Cements
3.5

54.
Voylla
4.2-4.5

55.
Aditya Birla Chemicals
4.6

56.
Schaeffler India
4+ Perks

57.
ReInspire Tech
3.8-4

58.
Nippon Koei India
4 + Perks

59.
Rajasthan Electronics & Instruments Limited (REIL)
(Info Not Available)

60.
Parker Hennifin India
(Info Not Available)

61.
AFCONS Infrastructure Ltd.
3.86

62.
Snapdeal
6.5

63.
CapitalVia Global Research
3.89

64.
Rays Power Infra
3.5

65.
BPCL
10.5

66.
Blisstering Solutions
4.2

67.
Lalitpur Power Generation Company Ltd (LPGCL)
3.5

68.
Theme Engineering Services Pvt. Ltd.
3.6

69.
Salesforce
13

70.
HPCL-Mittal Energy Ltd. (HMEL)
5 + Perks

69.
Researchwire Knowledge Solutions
4.5

69.
Uttam Galva Steel
(Info Not Available)

69.
Honda Cars
4.3

69.
Futures First
6.6

69.
Hindalco
4

69.
Kribhco [Off-Campus]
7

69.
ARRIS [Off-Campus]
5.5 + Perks



*MNIT Jaipur Campus & Intra Facilities:*

*Library :* The Institute has a spacious and well equipped library which is being run according to an open access system. It has rich collection of about 1,33,600 volumes of books, periodicals, reports and reference material. In addition to the books from main library, some more books are issued to students from book bank also. To the students belonging to weaker section(SC/ST) some additional books are given from the Book Bank. Xeroxing facility is available to the users at very nominal rate.


There is a video viewing facility. Large number of books, periodicals, video cassettes and CD-ROM s are available. The library is being fully computerized. The CDNET facilities are to be developed very soon. Library has procured LIBSYS Software (Multi-user) and started the computerization of in house data. 

*MNIT Jaipur Hostel & Mess Facilities:
*
MNIT has the following hostels and residential facilities on campus:


Eight Boys hostelsOne Mega Hostel for about 1000 rooms for boysTwo blocks of Girls HostelOne Mega Hostel for about 400 rooms for GirlsOne PG Hostel consisting 16 roomsOne block of 8 studio flats provide limited facility for married students accommodation
Among all the hostels 07 messes are currently running through mess council. The hostels are managed by a team of wardens, mess assistants and care takers.

*MNIT Jaipur Address:* Jawahar Lal Nehru Marg, Jaipur  302017 Rajasthan, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT JAIPUR , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Institute of Engineering and Technology, J.K. Lakshmipat University, Jaipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Jaipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: MNIT Jaipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

